# I am very happy with my DASH cars



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

In the process of making more videos on the dash cars for my video library, I fell in love with the car. 

Since I also race Greenbrier cars that use stock tires, i was very impressed at how well the stock DASH tires worked as is. With with some light sanding, they were even better.

with some shoe tweaking, both cars got around the track pretty good.

My next step is to polish the gear plate gears and heat the crown to mesh with the pinion.

Great Job Dan.


I have 2 suggestions and both will help DASH.

1> instead of spending so much time putting the cars together, many of us racers could use a kit. just put he parts in a bag for $10 or $11. 

2>Do the same as above but throw a body in as well. sell for $20 or $21

From a time & financial stand point, it should really help you.



JMHO


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I would buy parts kits as described.
aye


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

me too


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

Me 3...


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

Me 4!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*****


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Me 6 provided we're talking about a kit with an assembled top plate. Me + loose gears - tools to assemble correctly = disaster. I would want the arm and gear and the driven gear/pinion shaft/pinion gear already installed. The rest is a cake walk, and menial tasks that Dan could relieve himself of. I have to take them apart to do my thing on them, so it would save me a step, and at the same time save Dan some.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

slotking said:


> I have 2 suggestions and both will help DASH.
> 
> 1> instead of spending so much time putting the cars together, many of us racers could use a kit. just put he parts in a bag for $10 or $11.
> 
> ...


aint happening for reasons explained about 5 times so far...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

here's a question for the racers and experimenters in the crowd. 

I'd be interested in seeing if the dash components, being molded out of delrin which is heavier and stiffer than crap-lon, have advantages and/or disadvantages on different tracks...


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Dan, I don't think the stiffer chassis will have any disadvantages 
BUT, I was just discussing with a Drag Car builder(Mezzys Customs)
, how well the Delrin chassis will take HEAT from soldering on the Brass/Copper electrics.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> aint happening for reasons explained about 5 times so far


The QC issue you talk about is understood.
but no matter if you do it or not, those of us that race, will do it as well.
we already do it with the t-jets.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

slotking said:


> The QC issue you talk about is understood.
> but no matter if you do it or not, those of us that race, will do it as well.
> we already do it with the t-jets.


sorry, it's not going to happen. stop asking


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

not asking
just trying to help by simply stating some facts

but it is your ball


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I did a couple test solders on a T Dash tonight. I also gave it a "test singe" with my iron in a non crucial spot. All tests are positive! I did have a little issue getting solder to stick at first, and it took a little more scratching on the copper to get past what I assume was an oil film from the stamping process, but the 2nd try had things sticking good. The "melt" test shows the chassis material to be at least twice as tough as AW chassis plastic. These ought to hold up much better for those low ohm hotter running drag arms. 

I understand your reasons Dan. Keep 'em coming. Maybe with the 2nd 10,000 chassis things might be different and a bag of parts type kit can be an option. I have one chassis to play with (thanks Joe65!!) and I really need to get it in one of my projects. I'm 99.7% sure there won't be an issue using these chassis together with LEDs, but I want to remove that .3% doubt. I can light JLs with a 9 tooth pinion conversion, so these should be the same only way, way better.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> I'd be interested in seeing if the dash components, being molded out of delrin which is heavier and stiffer than crap-lon, have advantages and/or disadvantages on different tracks...


as a racer
heavier slows the car down
stiffer allows more vibration from the track to affect handling
But with a t-dash, it may be a mute point because the current chassis is already stiff.

on the flip side
would the delrin chassis holes sizes stay the same longer?
if so, then that special race car people build would not need to tweaked as often.

JMHO


----------



## JWSpeed (Jun 2, 2009)

lenny said:


> chassis


Any Idea when Jag will get any more chassis, I'm still waiting?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Joe*

That's good to hear, Joe :thumbsup: And I'm sure Mezzy will be pleased to hear it as well. So that answered THAT question 



slotcarman12078 said:


> I did a couple test solders on a T Dash tonight. I also gave it a "test singe" with my iron in a non crucial spot. All tests are positive! I did have a little issue getting solder to stick at first, and it took a little more scratching on the copper to get past what I assume was an oil film from the stamping process, but the 2nd try had things sticking good. The "melt" test shows the chassis material to be at least twice as tough as AW chassis plastic. These ought to hold up much better for those low ohm hotter running drag arms.
> 
> I understand your reasons Dan. Keep 'em coming. Maybe with the 2nd 10,000 chassis things might be different and a bag of parts type kit can be an option. I have one chassis to play with (thanks Joe65!!) and I really need to get it in one of my projects. I'm 99.7% sure there won't be an issue using these chassis together with LEDs, but I want to remove that .3% doubt. I can light JLs with a 9 tooth pinion conversion, so these should be the same only way, way better.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*dash chassie*

no idea how they are no one in Indiana has them yet til the Midwest slotcar show.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

honda27 said:


> no idea how they are no one in Indiana has them yet til the Midwest slotcar show.



Don't worry D. They're coming soon enough. Tom will be packing lol


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

honda27 said:


> no idea how they are no one in Indiana has them yet til the Midwest slotcar show.


Everyone has them but you.


----------



## aflex (Jan 6, 2014)

Quality is the main thing, because every racer when fitted in a racing car, he wants to win race, to hear people roaring. The feeling is amazing. Tires are one of the most important parts and for a fresh race the drivers always prefer new tires. But as you are saying a normal patch work make the used tires as good as ever then it’s worth considering..


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*?*

?


aflex said:


> Quality is the main thing, because every racer when fitted in a racing car, he wants to win race, to hear people roaring. The feeling is amazing. Tires are one of the most important parts and for a fresh race the drivers always prefer new tires. But as you are saying a normal patch work make the used tires as good as ever then it’s worth considering..


?

about DASH chassis?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotking said:


> In the process of making more videos on the dash cars for my video library, I fell in love with the car.
> 
> Since I also race Greenbrier cars that use stock tires, i was very impressed at how well the stock DASH tires worked as is. With with some light sanding, they were even better.
> 
> ...


U guys "REALLY" aren't "HAPPY" w/ u'r Dash stuff.....
so just send them ALL 2 "ME",... & U'll "Feel" better... :thumbsup:

not working.....huh???
oh well, had 2 try :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Just did another vid on lapping the gears in!

I not do it long but it was long enough to make a big difference.

After I get that car back on the track, I think I will be converting it to fray car is the next step


----------

